# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Sep 16, 2012)

Saturday JEOPARDY
 Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........ 


 JEOPARDY- COLORS
 1. ($400)- This nickname of Kentucky can refer to its landscape or its  music...
 [what is Bluegrass ? ]
 2. ($1200)- It's another name for the Jolly Roger...
 [ what is the black flag ?]
 3. ($2000)- It's a shade of brown, a type of nut or a nutty TV  housekeeper...
 [what is Hazel ? ]

 Double JEOPARDY- 6-LETTER WORDS
 4.($800)- The second book of the Old Testament & the event described  there...
 [ what is Exodus ? ]
 5. ($2400)- In "Clementine", the 2 places  where the miner, 49er, was excavating for a mine...
 [what is in a canyon, in a cavern ?]
 6. ($4000)- To exhale, or to stop breathing entirely 
 [what is expire ? ]
 Final JEOPARDY- SUDDEN POLITICAL PROMOTIONS
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 He was vice president of the U.S. for just 82  days before becoming president’...
 [ who is Harry Truman ? ]


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm doing really bad today - a big goose egg on this one!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2012)

Got all but final Jeopardy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2012)

I got them all!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 16, 2012)

I got all but #2 and Final, and I'm kicking myself over the last one because I just read that about Truman a few days ago!

Believe it or not, the song My Darling Clementine has been going through my head, and I have been singing it, for a few days!


----------

